# Finishing projects before starting something new



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

I just wondered if anyone else is as bad as me at finishing their knitting/crochet projects before starting a new one. There are so many fantastic patterns and ideas that I get carried away at the excitement of starting something new without finishing the last one - telling myself they will all get finished at some point (but they havent lol) Im too embarassed to say how many bags of projects I have dotted around my home!


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Oh, boy! You're not alone. I could have written your post! Lol. I have tote bags with half finished projects all over--even in my car!


----------



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

Lol, well I am glad I am not alone! I keep saying I will count how many bags of half completed projects I have but I know if I do I will have to admit to having a problem! I already have a problem buying wool - I need some craft therapy!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Count me in! I have two bags full of projects from as far back as 1969. And I have beading projects to finish, crochet and knitting... And I asm not sure what else. I think I need an intervention!


----------



## bobsy (Jun 19, 2012)

I guess I am an oddball...i have to finish my projects...start no more than 2 at a time..usually one knit and one crochet...just learning to knit so it is taking me longer...plus i ordered some needles and can't really start anything big till they get here..so far just knitted little things...love the dish cloths..


----------



## silverseamer (Feb 12, 2012)

You can stage your own mini-intervention by pulling some of those UFOs out of the hidey-holes and living openly with them for a time (they make great draft stoppers) while you evaluate why your fire went out on this or that one. Did the intended recipient die before you got it done? (it happens!) The garment won't fit anymore anyway? (it happens!) Ran into a problem with the pattern? Ran short of yarn? Project was a fad item and no longer in style? Began to detest the yarn? (they all happen, +100 other reasons!)

Don't look at all of them at once, too daunting. Take out a few, evaluate whether you really WANT to finish them, prioritize, finish-frog-or-donate, make a dent in the pile. Then take out some more. Make it a habit.

But don't even try to cut yourself off from NEW projects in the meantime. The idea is to get real. We're all in this together. So don't look under my bed. Or in that closet. Or this one. Or behind . . . no, that's stash. Stash is okay.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

There was a post some time back about getting those WIPs finished (if that's your goal). 
1. Take out 5 you want to finish.
2. Work a couple of hours a day on each one.
3. When one is finished, add other one or a new project.
I try to keep 4 different types of projects in the works - needlepoint, crochet (yarn and thread), tiny knit (fingering yarn), larger knit (worsted), and whatever strikes my fancy.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I like lots of projects going at once, you get tried of one especially if its large, so it is nice to switch back and forth between a few. Right now I have two large projects almost done, but it is just too hot to play with them, so I am making small things that don't have to lay in you lap. When the heat turns to cold it will be great to work on the big stuff again.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I only have a few projects going. 3 to be exact. Working to finish them off. I have a craft sale coming up soon so my canning will come first then back to knitting. I also sell some stuff at the sale that I have made. My booth is called Hand made & Home made. I do ok every year. Want to stop but the lady that runs the craft sale is a friend and I do not want to disappoint her. Every thing I have started is very small projects hope to have them done soon. Then on to new things.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

I used to be able to finish a project before I started a new one. Then I joined KP. Now I have 5 active projects. Some are at the sewing up stage, some are larger projects, some are just plain boring but I have a recipient in mind so I gotta finish. 

At least I can say that I only have 1 project going at my summer place.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have four works in progress right now. An afghan for my son(to hot to work on right now), a baby afghan with scrap yarn, a pair of mittins and a pair of fingerless mittens. The figerless mittens are for my daughter and I just started those, but she keeps handing me patterns for more things. I already have the pattern and yarn for an afghan for her. I may just have to drink lots of coffee and knit 24/7!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> Count me in! I have two bags full of projects from as far back as 1969. And I have beading projects to finish, crochet and knitting... And I asm not sure what else. I think I need an intervention!


How nice to see that someone has unfinished projects older than mine. My oldest are a knitted afghan and a crocheted afghan from 1970. Then there is the never-started beautiful bedspread to be sewed, embroidered, and quilted. We won't talk about all the others waiting to be started or finished.


----------



## cricket074 (Sep 24, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> I just wondered if anyone else is as bad as me at finishing their knitting/crochet projects before starting a new one. There are so many fantastic patterns and ideas that I get carried away at the excitement of starting something new without finishing the last one - telling myself they will all get finished at some point (but they havent lol) Im too embarassed to say how many bags of projects I have dotted around my home!


I'll 'fess up if you will. Every time I try to recount WIP's I always miss something! ;-)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's called STARTITIS...

Don't feel bad. And you don't have to finish them, either. If you've lost interest, just pull them out and rewind the yarn for something else later.


----------



## hypnoknitter (Jul 3, 2012)

Knitting should be fun - if a project isn't fun anymore, just don't do it. That said, I usually finish one thing before I start another - although I have a massive phd (project half done) right now - I have to be in the right mental state before I figure out how to fix the shoulders, so I'm off doing something else....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

In early March of 2011, I actually went through the house and made a list of my WIPs ... OK, it's a partial list. I stopped looking for more when I hit 74. Some are within hours of completion, but have been languishing for ... over a decade. Some were barely begun, and most of _those_ have since been frogged. Of course, I have begun others in the meantime. I have finished a few of the listed WIPs, but nowhere near as many as have been added.

It's hopeless! What I _need_ to do is sell the TV, cancel the Internet access, cease dashing off on trips with my darling, and devote more time to actual knitting, but that'll never happen!

Someday, someone will find a windfall at a second-hand store; all my stash and numerous WIPs!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> It's called STARTITIS...
> 
> Don't feel bad. And you don't have to finish them, either. If you've lost interest, just pull them out and rewind the yarn for something else later.


I have a bad case of this. It bothered me for a while but it doesn't hurt so bad any more. I have so much yarn that I've decided to knit on any of it that I want to because I'm sure I have more yarn than I have time left. It's MY yarn and I want to enjoy it. And I do complete items every now and then.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > It's called STARTITIS...
> ...


Great attitude!!:thumbup:


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I have posted this before but I keep myself on task by committing to some one that I am going to get the project done. They are expecting the item and there is no way I am going to embarrass myself by not finishing it. This also helps me be realistic. I am not going to promise someone something that I don't think I can make. I told my niece that I would make her cloths for the charity work she was is doing in Africa. I am so proud of myself for this! I got 5 skirts, 3 blouses, a lovely crocheted, lined tote bag and another cloth tote plus several cotton wash cloths, head bands and small sewn bags to go in her tote done in 5 months. She was very happy and I did my part for her charity work. I wasn't sure I could do it but I promised and it happened.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I _will not_ promise anything to anyone. Whenever I do finish something, I give it to whomever likes it. Deadlines are part of my *past*.


----------



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the answers I am so glad I am not alone, though I have to say my unfinished projects run into double figures!
I will definately take on board some of the tips on tackling them - although my 5 year old son has just told my pregnant friend 'mummy is making you a blanket for the new baby' so that one has definately got to be finished lol


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Years ago before the internet and KP, I was a "normal knitter" one projet at a time. I would look in my books or buy a new one and search for a pattern to knit. Now with the smorgadbord I'm faced with every day at KP I'm out of control. I have tons of WIPs and couldn't be happier. I do finish about 3 or 4 a week depending on size. I have one daughter who is a knitter that I can talk to but when I try to discuss my passion with the rest of the family, their eyes glaze over. Do you think they may be bored? Oh well I always have KP


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry , double post.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry......I must be the 'odd one out' as I CANNOT start something new before I finish what I am already doing. When I see a nice pattern I want to make or some nice yarn it just makes me knit faster to complete what I am doing. I have been constantly knitting for 60 years and have always been the same.


----------



## baljeetpurwaha (Aug 16, 2011)

You're not alone


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I have different projects for different situations: A) Something to grab as I go out the door on a day long bus tour that is an easy knit with no complicated pattern to remember (I always use circular needles for my bus project; no needle ends to catch on anything). B) I still like to learn new things at age 80 so I usually have a learning project with a new stitch or technique. This usually requires sitting in front of the computer watching tutorials; definitely a home project. C) A large project such as a sweater or afghan. D) That new pattern I just couldn't pass up on the Forum. E) Doll clothing for my GGDs. AND F through Z anything else that catches my fancy.


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

We are all alike. It is like some uncontrollable thought patterns. 
Love the everyone else does this too!


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

I did try once to finish one thing at a time. It lasted about 2 weeks.lol Now I have 4-5 knitting projects on the go at once, and when I finish each thing oh boy do I have fun deciding on the next project. I'm easily excited obviously.
Lin x


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> I just wondered if anyone else is as bad as me at finishing their knitting/crochet projects before starting a new one. There are so many fantastic patterns and ideas that I get carried away at the excitement of starting something new without finishing the last one - telling myself they will all get finished at some point (but they havent lol) Im too embarassed to say how many bags of projects I have dotted around my home!


Right there with you. We moved from Montana to Florida almost 30 years ago. I thought I had unpacked all knitting things but recently came across a box in the attic that I hadn't marked. In it was lots of yarn and an unfinished sweater. No clue as to the pattern but if it was for me, it will never fit. Will unravel, wind and work up into something else. As to the lots of WIP's, I think that's what it's all about. The more the merrier.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I think most of us do it,or have done it at some time or another.


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

I was like you, but made a determined effort to overcome the problem .Glad to say, I succeeded! Just sheer willpower.


----------



## janetcribb (Nov 10, 2011)

I usually have lots of things on the go, sometimes I just like a change, especially if it is a bright colour, I got tired of the red in my new jumper and had to switch over to something else to give my eyes a rest. I file my projects in lined baskets, so they are not untidy, and have the second Knitivity always handy in one of them. I am hoping to have it finished in time to raise some money for a good cause at Christmas. I remember one of our KP ladies auctioned her Royal Wedding and raised a huge amount. I have at least 2 patchwork blankets but they have to wait for the right colours to come up from somewhere. Grandsons jumper, ditto husbands, they will both be finished before winter sets in (although it feels as though it has right now!) No doubt there will be more babies in the family sometime, then it is back to the baby clothes again. And so on... Keep knitting my friends, in your own style. It keeps us off the street corners and preserves sanity!


----------



## daisysmom (Dec 1, 2011)

We are creative people...so, of course, we want to try all the wonderful patterns we can find, sometimes all at once...its not a problem its creativity!!(that's my story, and I'm stickin' to it!)


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Samsmummy said:


> I just wondered if anyone else is as bad as me at finishing their knitting/crochet projects before starting a new one. There are so many fantastic patterns and ideas that I get carried away at the excitement of starting something new without finishing the last one - telling myself they will all get finished at some point (but they havent lol) Im too embarassed to say how many bags of projects I have dotted around my home!


Always knew I had a twin somewhere. It's not bad to be as we are, it just shows we have intelligent and enquiring minds.
Di


----------



## rob larkin (Jul 13, 2012)

hello Samsmummy, well i am also embarrassed to admit that i would probably have just as many unfinished items as you maybe more.I also want to try all the patterns that I see that I like and just dont want to wait till I finish one project.I am always saying to myself that I will finish the certain item before starting a new one but just cant help myself.I do wonder sometimes if I have a mental problem..lol... but must admit I do enjoy everything I attempt... :lol:


----------



## Marie Decess (Nov 21, 2011)

Think about organizing a mini knitting group of friends that have UFO's (who doesn't) and designate a date (for instance 1st. Mon. of the month). Call it UFO (unfinished objects) and only allow yourselves to bring one to work on. It's amazing how much easier it is to get back to a UFO when everyone sitting around you is working on one too; Great meeting place ideas is your local craft store, if there's one close by. Or arrange to meet at each others homes and take turns hosting. I belong to a quilting group and we've had many of these sessions. Great way to get inspired to finish something and have fun chatting with friends at the same time.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

it has been known for me to have 4 on the go but at the moment only 2, 1 is a baby blanket for my nephews partner who is due today the other is a little jacket for the same baby but can't finish it until I know if it is going to be boy or girl, I also have zips to put in hubbies overalls xx


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> It's called STARTITIS...
> 
> Don't feel bad. And you don't have to finish them, either. If you've lost interest, just pull them out and rewind the yarn for something else later.


Now, that's one of the best comments so far. Well done, Sewbizgirl.
I get the 'Ooh, I must make that'. Then it's 'Don't like that now, so I'll use the yarn for something else'. Then comes 'It doesn't look so good, cos it's been knitted/crocheted a few times. Never mind, it will make a nice cat/dog blanket'. It gives me great entertainment and nothing gets wasted.
Di


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i like to start something new but always finish what i have started.after starting something new


----------



## Jackydaw (Apr 27, 2012)

And me. I normally have about three different projects on the go. Currently I have my crotchet bedspread which is my filler. I am making a crotchet blanket for my sister for Christmas, knitting a lace cowl to match a jumper I completed about a month ago and I have just started knitting myself a Christmas jumper. Somehow it all does get finished along the way.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

oh my how i can relate to all this. i have so many projects of all types of crafts on the go at any one time that i daren't even think to count them. i am at the moment concentrating on some charity knitting so i will finish that as i will not dissapoint anyone. my own i will get back to afterwards but who knows which project it will be. maybe knitting, crochet cross stitch or perhaps the water colour of a local scene i have to complete for our art society exhibition. at least i have until october to complete that one.


----------



## Julesra (Apr 5, 2011)

I get bored when I am half way through something, especially a large project so I have to start something else to do on the side. When I get bored with that I start something else. My husband is forever saying "what are you knitting now"!


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

This says it all.... a friend gave me a pillow that says "Queen of Unfinished Projects".


----------



## Hearty (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes I can relate to that, as I have a baby matinee jacket 3/4 knitted and that would be 20yrs ago and I still have it. Found 1 knitted pink bootee and the other one isn't started and that would be at least 10 yrs ago I did this!!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

My DH and I are having a summer retreat in a little cottage on the beach. Packing to come here I packed only WIP's--knowing I'd be unable NOT to finish them since I am always itching to knit. If I get them all done it will be the first time in many years there won't be several unfinished items calling out to me,

I have startitis too, but have learned to keep it in control by continually trying to outwit myself. One way to self discipline is not let myself buy any more yarn till I finish something. That makes me knit really fast because I love buying yarn so much!


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

I don't like flying for two reasons. Because I'm not in charge of the plane and that makes me nervous. Because I can't take a variety of WIPs with me and that makes holidays very boring.
Di


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I finish knitting projects such as jumpers or sweaters as you say in USA, but I am not very quick at sewing them up. They sit in my basket for months sometimes.

I also do a lot of other crafts so I have lots of UFO's around the house. My daughter is now 13 I have a few smocked dresses which were for her as a baby that I didn't finish. I finally finished an embroidered cot blanket which I started when she was 2, I finished it last year ha ha only took me 10 years 

I am making an effort now to finish everything that I start including the sewing up


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Right now I have one project waiting to get done it's a pinwheel throw, and consists of triangles ..eight to form a square, so there is a lot of sewing besides knitting, I have four completed squares and four more to make..I put it down as I need to have something quick so as not to get bored..I do dishcloths..and I just finished a baby's pullover sweater that needs to be put together (seems to be my Achilles heel) I am currently working on a quick baby throw which I also made one years ago for my neice who was expecting..by the notes I left with pattern this works up quickly as it uses #9 needles ..so I'll complete that , sew up the sweater, and go back to the pinwheel throw. I am a great procrastinator so I try to keep myself in tow with projects.


----------



## Katie's Mom (Mar 29, 2012)

I think knitting is more about the process than the product. For me, "I want to knit this sweater!" is a really different statement than "I want this sweater!" I do go on finishing frenzies periodically -- usually to free up needles or to make room for more stash.


----------



## Fluffy (Nov 27, 2011)

My system is that I work on something new for the first three weeks of the month and then on the last week I finish something old. It has helped me to finish many WIP's.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Katie's Mom said:


> I think knitting is more about the process than the product. For me, "I want to knit this sweater!" is a really different statement than "I want this sweater!" I do go on finishing frenzies periodically -- usually to free up needles or to make room for more stash.


That makes sense. For some of us the knitting is more interesting than the finished product. I remember seeing a cartoon years ago. In it a man said to his wife 'What are you making, dear?' His wife replied 'Nothing, just knitting'.
Maybe it's the knitters' version of 'It's better to travel than to arrive'.
Di


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

As a fairly new knitter (back to square one after many years away from knitting) I find it easier to finish one knitting project before starting another. I need to learn to crochet as I want to make some crochet roses to add to a cushion - saw the pattern in a BHG magazine and must have a try at it. However, I have several furniture makeover projects on the go - one about 2/3rds of the way through, another started, but doing the sewing cushions part at the moment, and another waiting in the garage for attention. Seem to be busy all the time lately.


----------



## GrannyP (Jun 17, 2012)

I have to have several going at once just to keep from getting bored with projects because once I get bored I'm liable to start messing up and then comes the tinking and frogging! Plus I knit a lot in the car and need some small items to take with me. Not to mention it's been about 98-105 every day since forever here in Missouri and my afghan is just going to have to wait in its bag until cooler weather!! It's not a reflection on our ability to finish what we've started, it's just that there's so many patterns out there we want to try.


----------



## Nancy0524 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a multitude of projects going..socks as always and some slippers. A sweater that is on hold because I have an order to make. I am making Tallits and yarmikules for a family member. Tallits are Jewish prayer shawls I am making this one cotton and it is very nice. First time ever making these projects. I have a practice yarmikule done, just have to finish off and then block. I am not fond of blocking so it sits, lol. And I have 4 baby blankets that I have to make, one is almost done....just a few more rows then binding off. Only 3 more to go. Busy, busy, busy!!!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Guilty here too! I have several projects (sewing, quilting, knitting (3) and crochet (3)going right now. Some date back a few years and some are current. Of course, I also have several (many?) projects planned.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> I just wondered if anyone else is as bad as me at finishing their knitting/crochet projects before starting a new one. There are so many fantastic patterns and ideas that I get carried away at the excitement of starting something new without finishing the last one - telling myself they will all get finished at some point (but they havent lol) Im too embarassed to say how many bags of projects I have dotted around my home!


  me too...and you know, some of them only need to have buttons sewn onto them, or just the parts joined together!!! I'm sure if I spend a week finishing off some of my unfinished projects, I could probably start the Christmas boxes for a few people. :?


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Totally guilty.
I have projects which are ones for sale (with deadlines) and projects just for me. I don't always finish my own projects, but I just enjoy all of them


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Fluffy said:


> My system is that I work on something new for the first three weeks of the month and then on the last week I finish something old. It has helped me to finish many WIP's.


Now that sounds like a good plan....I might give it whirl until Christmas and see what happens...but I'd probably be starting something new every month


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

Cannot walk by wool bargains..don't even know what is in my stash any more!Could start my own wool store.. Have to keep buying new needles because the others are in UFO's.See too many projects,download too many things 'to do' .There must be an 'obsessive/compulsive' wool/knitting disorder!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I have the same problem!


----------



## Laugh (Jan 3, 2012)

My bipolar disorder makes me hypomanic at times and I cannot work on just one thing at a time so I happily hop from four or five items at a time. They all get finished by the time my mind settles down and then I can get back to real work!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Hoots said:


> Cannot walk by wool bargains..don't even know what is in my stash any more!Could start my own wool store.. Have to keep buying new needles because the others are in UFO's.See too many projects,download too many things 'to do' .There must be an 'obsessive/compulsive' wool/knitting disorder!


If there is an 'obsessive/compulsive' wool/knitting disorder, I guess we are all suffers...or should that be enjoyers....of the disorder...


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I just like knitting. I don't hurt anyone by doing it and I have something beautiful or useful by the end of it (hopefully)


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

You mean I'm supposed to finish them before I start something new? Now that WOULD be a unique experience for me.


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

I try to be disciplined and stick to the rule to have no more than 1 project of each "type" on the go at any one time. So, I may have up to 4 (fairisle, babywear, worsted/aran weight project and knitted toys)on the go but because they are all different, I swap from one to the other as my fancy takes me knowing that as soon as I have finished one project of its type, I can start another. That way everything does get finished eventually.The other thing I do without fail is to frog any work that I am unhappy with so that the yarn is available for another project in due course.

I have to admit, however, that the only way I can stick to these rules, is to constantly remind myself that they free me from the guilt I would otherwise feel when I buy more yarn!


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I do it all the time. have a afghan that i stared late winter.For a wedding that was to be in Sept then moved to Oct now not sure when it will be but it anyway it got to warm to work in it.


----------



## Ginnybee1 (Nov 25, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> kacey64 said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in! I have two bags full of projects from as far back as 1969. And I have beading projects to finish, crochet and knitting... And I asm not sure what else. I think I need an intervention!
> ...


OK, I thnk I win! I have afghan squares I knitted when I was expecting my first child. She'll be 55 in October!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Having lots of WIPs is normal in my opnion. I try to have no more than about 3 or 4, but sometimes I have 5 or 6. So what. I keep them close at hand so I can remember what needs to be done. I love to have small projects because they are easy to finish in one night. I also like mindless knitting projects because sometimes I'm not in the mood to concentrate, but just can't sit there with my hands idle.


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

i like to work on 2 things at a time that way items get finished


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Let's see....a scsrf, a baby blanket, a beanie hat, a pot holder, something I can't identify but could be the start of a patchwork blanket. THere are probably more but I can't think of them just now. Does that make me irresponsible, disorganised or creative?


----------



## pdunn56 (Jan 3, 2012)

me too!!!



Samsmummy said:


> I just wondered if anyone else is as bad as me at finishing their knitting/crochet projects before starting a new one. There are so many fantastic patterns and ideas that I get carried away at the excitement of starting something new without finishing the last one - telling myself they will all get finished at some point (but they havent lol) Im too embarassed to say how many bags of projects I have dotted around my home!


----------



## Grannybelle (Jul 17, 2012)

I really like to hAve a few projects on the go at once - if you have something difficult it's nice yo be able to do an easy one sometimes!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Yea, you win. Mine only go back 13 years.


Ginnybee1 said:


> MaggieNow said:
> 
> 
> > kacey64 said:
> ...


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

Come on ladies didn't you know that unfinished projects are a hobby just like kniting and crocheting.Besides being a woman it is our right to keep changing our minds. I belong to a guild also and we have a contest you show your UFO's and then pick just one to finish in 2 months then we pick a winner from the finished projects and have a good laugh over the excuses from the unfinished ones.


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

I have many UFO's and like you, stash them away and sometime even forget them. I am trying to get better with this habit and know there is a circular blanket just waiting to hear the needles clicking again. You have reminded me and I will listen and post that blanket one of these days.
Kathy


----------



## regina7430 (Jul 31, 2011)

You are not alone.......I can totally relate.......


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

silverseamer said:


> You can stage your own mini-intervention by pulling some of those UFOs out of the hidey-holes and living openly with them for a time (they make great draft stoppers) while you evaluate why your fire went out on this or that one. Did the intended recipient die before you got it done? (it happens!) The garment won't fit anymore anyway? (it happens!) Ran into a problem with the pattern? Ran short of yarn? Project was a fad item and no longer in style? Began to detest the yarn? (they all happen, +100 other reasons!)
> 
> Don't look at all of them at once, too daunting. Take out a few, evaluate whether you really WANT to finish them, prioritize, finish-frog-or-donate, make a dent in the pile. Then take out some more. Make it a habit.
> 
> But don't even try to cut yourself off from NEW projects in the meantime. The idea is to get real. We're all in this together. So don't look under my bed. Or in that closet. Or this one. Or behind . . . no, that's stash. Stash is okay.


AMEN!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning all. I have had the best time reading your posts this A. M. I can identify with all of you except the ones that don't start anything until the first thing is finished. Had a friend like that once but she moved away. I love my knitting and it is not always for the outcome. Just the joy of yarn, needles and handwork. Today I will fininsh my Need a Hug bear, my dorm slippers and a spa cloth for the Farmer's Market. Then I will take something different to work on while I am there. Have a great day. God Bless


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

I, too, have many projects in progress. I think that it is good to have a change from one project to another, suits the mood. There just doesn't seem to be enough time for everything but they do manage to get finished but by that time there is something else started to take it's place. I am also a stasher, put me in a yarn store is like putting a kid in a candy store. How much fun is that?


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

life is so short... I am also in a panic to knit every beautiful thing I can... I have 5 projects on the needle... I am now determined to finish all of them before starting a new one... am just about finished with one... then on to another.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

bobsy said:


> I guess I am an oddball...i have to finish my projects...start no more than 2 at a time..usually one knit and one crochet...just learning to knit so it is taking me longer...plus i ordered some needles and can't really start anything big till they get here..so far just knitted little things...love the dish cloths..


I am with you, usually one knitted, one crochet and sometimes one that is small,or doesn't have a lot of counting that can be carried around. (dr. office etc.) But I am terrible at collecting patterns and yarn and then not knowing which pattern I planned with the yarn I got on sale and having to look for a pattern to then use, when I get in the mood for that yarn. A crazy cycle. the craft room just keeps getting messier.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm guilty, but I have determined that I will finish all of the stuff I have right now before I begin something new. I just don't have the space to store any more yarn and I need to feel that something is completed. This shrug will get done within the next week. [I hope!]


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Not to mention all the projects growing in one's head, too!


MaggieNow said:


> kacey64 said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in! I have two bags full of projects from as far back as 1969. And I have beading projects to finish, crochet and knitting... And I asm not sure what else. I think I need an intervention!
> ...


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

I currently have 6 projects in the works. I keep each in a separate bag (something I found at Goodwill or a pretty little gift bag). Two are scarves that I haven't worked on in about a year, 2 are baby afgans - one almost finished and a baby sweater and hat that are almost done. I also like several projects of different levels of difficulty and how long it takes to finish. Sometimes I just need something quick. This week I have taken a break and done the weaving and sewing and also made 2 "cup cozzies".


----------



## ncurles (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting....I tend to think I do a little bit of it all. I have several ufo's but I tend to focus on around 4 depending upon my mood...1 "bigger one" and then 3 "lesser ones". I just recently picked up a scarf, that I hadn't worked on in several months....to fill my time until 
I start another "bigger project". 
I don't let it stop me from purchasing more yarn, but I do tend to think about my stash...do I have enough to complete something specific (without having to buy more). Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I'm just learning to live with it.


----------



## scrubsewer (Oct 18, 2011)

Your are O. K.
It's just the curse of the hobby.
Enjoy.
scrubsewer


----------



## sheila Poutsiaka (Feb 12, 2011)

Guess our projects to be completed is a very large club. I used to think I had a bit of ADD but after reading you comments I realize it's all the beautiful yarns and patterns
that call to us and since we have only two hands the results
are quite fragmented. No matter what, it's fun and creative
and that's what matters.


----------



## senia (Dec 11, 2011)

I recently gave up and put in the charity bag my 2 oldest UFO'S.A thread tablcloth, crochet)started in 1954, a needlepoint Fraternity Emblem for my husband;s frat house, 1960.
Both were almost finished, but I decided t start clearing out, wasn't brave enough to thow them away, let someone else do it!


----------



## barbi1025 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm a great starter.... I do finish a few things, but have lost track of how many I have going. I plan to make fish hats for several little ones for christmas ... those I will have to finish ..


----------



## meshreck (Jul 22, 2011)

My New Years resolution this year was to finish all my WIPs. It took me about 5 weeks of effort to clean up all those projects. The oldest one was a baby blanket for my granddaughter. ( She turned 16 in March). Many of them got frogged due to the loss of patterns or not liking the way the yarn knitted up. The good thing about this was that I was able to clean up a lot of stuff, and get quite a few things done that gave me a head start on Christmas gifts. I would incourage you to take the time to do this. I found that I now feel more in control of my hobby(addiction) and feel less guilty about starting something new. Good luck to you.


----------



## Teacher's Mom (Jul 7, 2012)

Guilty as charged!!!!!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I usually have 2 things going at one time but always finish them before starting something new.


----------



## darbysister (Sep 3, 2011)

Just maybe we need to change request.. How about those that DO NOT have more than one project going contribute. OK just laughing here. AHH if it is changed I have to admit I won't be able to contribute.. :^)


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

as this is page 6 i know that i a not alone in putting things aside to finish later. its like you say too many distraction as far as books internet and craft items in stores to temp you to leave something and want to start another. i know you will keep this to your selves when i confess to an unfinishe bed spread that i started 35 years ago. i can't die just now because i have to finish it to leave it to a grandaughter. i guess i have better look after my health so i can


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

bobsy said:


> I guess I am an oddball...i have to finish my projects...start no more than 2 at a time..


I am the same as bobsy...I have to finish my projects...no more than 2 at a time waiting to be finished. It really bothers me until I get them finished.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

oh! You are singing my song!


----------



## drsaowens (Jul 16, 2012)

I think this sounds pretty NORMAL to me. The excitement of STARTING is more compelling than the excitement of FINISHING. 

sao in Midlothian, VA


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a lovely Aran pullover that is ready for sewing up. It sits there and sits there. Why is that? I worked so hard on it and am so proud of it. Why can't I finish it?? Beats me.


----------



## Janie Lemon (Jul 5, 2012)

I have two projects going at the same time. That way I don't get bored too easy.


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

:lol: Ditto...


----------



## Janie Lemon (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes I had a Fair Isle Scarf that sat there and then finally one day I finished it. The only thing that I need to do with it is sew up the ends.

On your Aran sweater, I am looking for a Aran Cable vest patterm that buttons down the front. Do you by chance have a pattern?


----------



## Teresacv (Jun 20, 2012)

I get bored easily, so it's not unusual for me to have more than one project at a given time. I do, however, finish them. Thank God I have interchangeable needles, so if I am in the middle of one project and need a different size needle all I have to do it go through my projects in progress and for sure will find what I need.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have two cardigans that need buttons and another project that I need patterns of certain flowers to finish it off, I am currently working on a cardigan for myself and then I want to knit a couple of shawls.


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

I have this problem also. I do, however, like having several projects available depending on my mood. The one I'm working on right now is an exception. I have wound up disliking it so much (but investing so many $$$ in the yarn) that I'm determined to complete it before I start anything else. It gets blocked today and hopefully sewn together over the weekend. Then, TADA, I'll be looking for a fun pattern.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

You mean you're supposed to finish before you start something new. Then I would never get to start anything because I hate to block and I always block before I sew, and...you get th picture. Sweaters in pieces all knitted just not put together yet


----------



## nharri3 (Aug 9, 2011)

I only ever have 2 going at a time--one simple and one more complicated. I work on the more complicated one until I've had my first scotch. Then I go to the easy one to avoid unintentional mistakes that happen while KWI.


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lady, you are definitely not Robinson Crusoe.........you are not alone on that one. whewwwww!!!


----------



## AudreysMom (Jul 19, 2012)

I started knitting when I was about 10 years old, then left it until 30 years later when I had my baby. Now I can't stop. It's hard to finish projects when one must work and keep two households going as well (I'm caregiver for my aging mother - spanning the generations, one could say). I keep three projects going all at once, because I frankly do not like the finishing process. A sock, a prayer shawl, and a sweater are usually on the needles. The finish rates are very different, and the size of the bag determines where I schlep it to work on it. I envy women (and men) who have the time to knit all the day. Sounds like a little slice of heaven.


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

I hardly ever finish something before starting something else. I'm lucky if I bind off and cut the yarn...and that's only because I need those needles! Since my children and baby sweaters sell in a gift shop I usually do 2 or 3 sweaters and finish (work in ends, sew buttons, embroider details, etc) them all at the same time. Yesterday was my turn to work in the shop and I had 3 raglan-from the neck down v-neck sweaters to finish. I also did a little stash-diving before I went to the shop and found a couple of baby hats that needed to be finished so I grabbed them, too. It's not the most efficient way to work but I usually have something 99% finished. It works for me because I have to keep doing the same designs...the ones that sell get repeated...and that gets a little boring. But, when I find a new design I want to do I rarely finish it...the shop calls to tell me I sold an old favorite. There are a lot of WIP in my stash pile.


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

I "try" to finish before starting anything new.... but I currently have 4 projects going.


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have at least 10 in the works.. your surely are not alone!
Happy Knitting
carole


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

I can relate - a couple of years ago my neighbors gave me an embroidered wall hanging that says "Queen of the Unfinished Projects" - it hangs in my spare (aka craft) room above the sewing machine.


----------



## Janie Lemon (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes I know what you mean. Finishing is the hardest.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I think that is very common..... Then I'm sure we all stop, look at what we have to complete, take a deep breath and finish the task. I usually don't have numerous types of the same kind of hand work going. I'll have a beading project, maybe something in the sewing line and now I have my knitting.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> Lol, well I am glad I am not alone! I keep saying I will count how many bags of half completed projects I have but I know if I do I will have to admit to having a problem! I already have a problem buying wool - I need some craft therapy!


Same problem I have. In fact, I made the mistake of counting how much yarn I have to make socks. I have enough to make over 100 pairs of socks - but that hasn't stopped me from buying more sock yarn! After counting the sock yarn I gave up on counting anything else. It was just too scary.

Sharon


----------



## Barbara Spoo (Jan 23, 2011)

Join the club! They are called UFO's--UnFinishedOjects.
Don't feel guilty. You are just saving the yarn until a more interesting project comes along.


----------



## Janie Lemon (Jul 5, 2012)

I really don't need to go pick up yarn for the winter. I have tons of it to start new projects. I recently went to wool show. Boy was that fun and of course I purchased yarn. You see these shows on tv about people that save every thing. Well that is me. I can't go anywhere without buying yarn. My local yarn shop has yarn waiting for me. I am sooo bad about that.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

ok, Yarn Happy, u have me totally confused ... whare in TX do u live where it *gets cold*?? lolol

just finished my 1st cardi (after 40 yrs of knitting i finally did one) put it in w/others 2 b finished off (stitching, blocking) & when i get paid next week will get yarn for the scariest project of my life ... Elizabeth Shawl (watch out Dee i prob will b bugging u!! LOLOL)
in the mean time, jabbing @other UFOs



Yarn Happy said:


> I like lots of projects going at once, you get tried of one especially if its large, so it is nice to switch back and forth between a few. Right now I have two large projects almost done, but it is just too hot to play with them, so I am making small things that don't have to lay in you lap. When the heat turns to cold it will be great to work on the big stuff again.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I think it's good to have several projects going. I have many, many WIPs. I just recently got stuck on one of them and since I had to wait until the next day for someone to help me, I picked up another project I was working on. And then I got stuck on that one as well. Luckily I had yet another project I could occupy myself with! See how resourceful it is? :-D


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Among other things, I have the front of a baby bed sacque all finished and, if I must say so, I did a wonderful job on it. However, I realized I didn't have enough of one of the colors left (yellow) and so put it aside to wait until I find the right color to finish it. That was 30 years ago!
Every time I look at it I feel so sad, the front is so pretty, and then I put it back in the bag & put it away.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

bobsy said:


> I guess I am an oddball...i have to finish my projects...start no more than 2 at a time..usually one knit and one crochet...just learning to knit so it is taking me longer...plus i ordered some needles and can't really start anything big till they get here..so far just knitted little things...love the dish cloths..


You're not alone. I will only do one project at a time, start to finish. I think the talk about several projects in the works; and none finished; is the reason why. I know I'd never go back to finish any of them, so I won't put myself in that position.


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't think I have OCD, but I don't start a new project without finishing the WIP. That said, I will stop and make a beanie, scarf, etc. if a grand asks. 
And, to my shame, I do not STASH. I buy yarn for a project so the only stash I have is leftovers. Am I a yarn failure?


----------



## noaj (Jun 1, 2012)

Gee if I finished something, my craft room would be clean, no I am not bragging, I love to start things but I am not a finisher because it always looks bad at that point. So how do you over come that? - Joan


----------



## yvonne m (Dec 6, 2011)

You're not alone!! I have project bags all over the house as well as projects sitting in bags waiting to begin. It's a sickness!


----------



## nanacari (Aug 22, 2011)

I only keep 2 crochet projects going at one time and usually finish before starting another. I always have sewing projects going, my GGD's keep me busy with that. Being on a limited budget I can't afford to accumulate a big stash
but being retired I have plenty of time to finish WIP's.


----------



## Janie Lemon (Jul 5, 2012)

I live in Virginia and it does get cold here.....


----------



## Janie Lemon (Jul 5, 2012)

I think that you are right. I can't even sit on the couch without something to work on....


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

For Janie Lemon: I made a vest for my son several years ago. He still wears it, and it looks great. BUT though it is exactly what you are looking for, I think, it is in a book: "The Complete Book of Traditional Aran Knitting" by Shelagh Hollingworth. It may be out of print now, but look in your local library, or maybe Amazon might have it. BTW, I see you joined on my birthday, so that means you will have nothing but the greatest of experiences and help on this site!! Best wishes and good luck.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> Lol, well I am glad I am not alone! I keep saying I will count how many bags of half completed projects I have but I know if I do I will have to admit to having a problem! I already have a problem buying wool - I need some craft therapy!


The only problem with wool that should arise , would be where to buy it. Repeat (as many times as required) "buying wool/yarn is NOT a problem or disorder"
Welcome to a great site.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

sewbee42 said:


> I don't think I have OCD, but I don't start a new project without finishing the WIP. That said, I will stop and make a beanie, scarf, etc. if a grand asks.
> And, to my shame, I do not STASH. I buy yarn for a project so the only stash I have is leftovers. Am I a yarn failure?


You are a yarn ROLE MODEL. Wish I had the discipline to do that.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I am a knit-a-holic. I am also a Gemini. I must have 4 or more things going right now. Every now and then I complete something, start something new and then go and try to finish the next already started item. 

Anita


----------



## LaLaLoom (Apr 17, 2012)

I should have known I was not unique! I have a closet full of finished woven wearables but they are not finished because I would like to make the details special. They have been hanging since I started about a year ago. 
It made me think further that it would be a great way to "meet-up" just to finish all undone endings. 
A recent divorcee it reminds me of all the old endings that were left undone or unsaid. This may take time of course or some things are best left as is. But having to create a new way of looking at life only makes one strive for better.
So your comment on endings left undone, only regenerated my interest in making a better ending. Thanx. Right now I am knitting, a reprieve from my loom.
LaLaLoom


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> kacey64 said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in! I have two bags full of projects from as far back as 1969. And I have beading projects to finish, crochet and knitting... And I asm not sure what else. I think I need an intervention!
> ...


I have an UFO started when my daughter was an infant. I used to do a lot of embroidery and started a birth sampler for her. When I got to an area of satin stitch (which I hate!) I put it down. Well, Katie is going on 43 and it still is not done!


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

OMG another City supporter! I actually only have 3 WIP's as I have to finish mine for my craft fairs


----------



## noaj (Jun 1, 2012)

OK I am sending you mine!! I have a rug to do, that I dont even want to set up because it will be in the way, when I get old I'll do it.(but then I am old). Oh well, at least when I die whoever has to clean up will think I was industrious. - Joan


----------



## Janie Lemon (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I will check it out. I am 59 and have been knitting since I was 7. I have a little experience...


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I guess I've got you beat! I'm 91 and have been knitting since age 4 or thereabouts! If you can find the pattern you will be very pleased with it, and I'm sure. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I seldom start a new project until the last one is finished. However, if I'm going on a trip for a couple of weeks, I often start a new baby afghan. That way I don't have all the weight in my luggage of what has already been knitted and I don't have to worry about finishing a project and no yarn to start a new one. HORRORS! (I only knit baby afghans for new moms at Luke Air Force Base.)


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

bobsy said:


> I guess I am an oddball...i have to finish my projects...start no more than 2 at a time..usually one knit and one crochet...just learning to knit so it is taking me longer...plus i ordered some needles and can't really start anything big till they get here..so far just knitted little things...love the dish cloths..


I am a new beginner to knitting as well. I love dishcloths. I got the idea from these lovely ladies to knit dishcloths in triplicate pattern to make a baby blanket for my new GD due in August. It turned out pretty. I have one place where I got off the pattern, but did not discover until way down the road.........just going to tell my granddaughter one day "it is specially made for you with a small error to remember me by." I love dishcloths.....they are so much fun, and quick. I have to finish the project before moving to a new one as well.


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

I keep thinking that some day I will actually make something for myself...What a joke....I get something started, fail to write the source/name of the pattern, needle/hook size, type/color of yarn used and voila something else occurs to take me away from my designated WIP...Now if only "blogs" weren't available to give me new ideas and tempt me...Of course I have to read them and that's taking valuable time away from my work...I just have no self-control to walk away and start my day without checking e-mail, KP and Crochetville....LOVE IT..


----------



## Linda-Gail (Sep 25, 2011)

I, too, am a seriatum person. I must finish before I start something else.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I always tell people that if the project has at least one error that's good as the menehunes (Hawaiian "little people"--kind of like leprechauns) won't be jealous and play mean tricks! :O)


----------



## Janie Lemon (Jul 5, 2012)

When I go on trips, I take socks. That way I can put them in my pocketbook. I just can't sit in a car and not be doing something. If I fly I put them in a zippie and into the luggage they go.


----------



## Janie Lemon (Jul 5, 2012)

Good for you. You keep knitting. Love talking to people that has as much experience as you....


----------



## Janie Lemon (Jul 5, 2012)

Joan, I told the kids that when I die to make sure that they put one of my projects in the casket with me so I have something to do. They just laugh.


----------



## MarieDiane (Jul 18, 2012)

I suffer from the same problem, I'm making a resolution to get the current batch cleared up. Marie Diane


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

I too have become a PhD (projects half done) someone has that in their avatar, i love it, ha ha
but before i started on this forum i did one project at a time, all the way to the end, seamed, everything!! but i blame my PhD on this forum, as there are so many talented people that show their work or are "helpful" and post new sites for me to explore, i take no responsibility in this, but there are just soooo many beautiful things to K or C, i just can't keep up!!
arwin


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

i am pretty disciplined about that but i must confess that i do have a baby blanket that i started last winter sitting in a bag. Right now i can't wait to finish what i'm doing now to start something else. i tell myself that i will get back to the blanket when it gets cooler. The yarn is too fuzzy to work on in this heat or at least that's what i tell myself.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

For the last year or so I have been into learning to knit and finding exciting new things to knit and for gifts also. I have a problem letting my passions take over everything so I haven't crocheted or quilted... sewed.. painted you get the idea... in all this time, so I have several of those projects waiting for me to get back at them... as for knitting I really try to keep it down... I have had several going at once but I force myself to finish up a project before it gets too out of hand.. because I know the time for me to do some serious quilting will come back around... and the same with my crochet and other interests.. so the less WIP's I have laying around the better...


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm with you!!!This week I forced myself to get out the unfinished ones and finish them, the count is about 15 so far.
Then..................a Wingspan shawl came up in the forum and off to Hobby Lobby I went.....been knitting ever since with still more unfinished ones. SIGH!!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I always go back and forth between projects


----------



## PARANDALL (Nov 16, 2011)

I cannot start a new knitting project until I have finished (in one way or another) the one I am working on. I can start a different project (like sewing) but not another in the same craft.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

You are definitely not alone!


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I have four works in progress right now. An afghan for my son(to hot to work on right now), a baby afghan with scrap yarn, a pair of mittins and a pair of fingerless mittens. The figerless mittens are for my daughter and I just started those, but she keeps handing me patterns for more things. I already have the pattern and yarn for an afghan for her. I may just have to drink lots of coffee and knit 24/7!


Hi,
I misread your 24/7! as 24/71 and thought. "Now that's an expression I've never heard before." Had to laugh when I put my glasses on and read it correctly. Ha.

I have so many large WIP's that I don't know which closet to search when the "feeling" to work on them strikes me. At least I've gotten a little smarter about putting the yarn needed for them in with the item (mostly afghans) so that when I'm ready to work on them again, I don't have to go searching for the yarn or hope it wasn't unintentionally used on something else. (Boy, is that a long sentence. Ha.) It's really a bummer when I want to work on a particular project and can't find it. Guess I should keep a running list of where I've "saved" things.

I've just put my first attempt at a knitted afghan away because it's become too large and hot to work on. (All of my many, many others have been crocheted.) Am currently knitting Jessica-Jean's recommended Truly Tasha Tudor Shawl.
It's a very manageable size and easily memorized pattern.
Thanks, Jessica-Jean.

Georgie


----------



## bendiehintz (Jul 19, 2012)

I have given away six half done afghans over my lifetime that the circumstances changes and I did not want to finish these labors of love anymore.For instance, each time I got pregnant, I started a pink afghan and I have three boys. The people who received them were excited to have them so they would have gifts for free as I had purchased all the yarn and also half done. I am now finishing a afghan that I started 8 years ago and having a blast. It will be for my baby son's graduation and he was only 9 when I started it. heheh
I have also given half done afghans to those charity organizations that take parts of afghans and put them together to make whole afghans for charity.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

You are not alone , I also am the same way , so embarassed to say the least , I have a cardi that is ready to be put together , an afghan also , shawls to be finished and of course slippers to be sewn and ready to go , I think you could call me a patternholic , I see every pattern wether it is knit or crochet and want to do it NOW!!


----------



## tacitia (Jul 2, 2012)

Count me in!  Though I cannot beat you right now but I have the potential to catch up! I have just started knitting and now I have 5 unfinished projects + 0 finished...Though 2 of them only need weaving in. I don' quite like the yarn for the bath mat that I'm knitting so I really have to push myself to finish it  Next time I'll try to only work with yarns that I like a lot. I've decided to set 5 to be the line and will not start any new project before I finish one of them! But then what I'm doing is to keep adding new patterns into my ravelry favorite lol.

Btw, in one of the replies I saw the acronym phd = project half done. Omg that's so true!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am glad I am not alone with startitise. This situation just began since I retired, actually. I also 'collect' patterns now too. I need to be knitting!


----------



## gwensmuse (Jan 17, 2011)

bobsy said:


> I guess I am an oddball...i have to finish my projects...start no more than 2 at a time..usually one knit and one crochet...just learning to knit so it is taking me longer...plus i ordered some needles and can't really start anything big till they get here..so far just knitted little things...love the dish cloths..


I do the exact same thing! I HATE UFO s!!!! I will abandon a project, but in my mind that's different as I know it will not be completed and I put it in my "to rip out" pile.


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

Nope...I only work on one project at a time.If its a large project I might have a second that I do when traveling. But, I must admit I burn out on knitting. When I pick it up again I finish the project I was working on. It's probably why I'm such a slow knitter. I always felt guilty when I had too many projects going and didn't finish them in a timely manner. Whatever works for people is definitely the way to go.


Samsmummy said:


> I just wondered if anyone else is as bad as me at finishing their knitting/crochet projects before starting a new one. There are so many fantastic patterns and ideas that I get carried away at the excitement of starting something new without finishing the last one - telling myself they will all get finished at some point (but they havent lol) Im too embarassed to say how many bags of projects I have dotted around my home!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

I not only have my projects to finish. In the past I have finished a sweater that my neighbor started for her son - that was over fifty years ago when she passed away. I finished a sweater for my niece that my grandmother started for her and she is now 40 years old. I have yet to finish a sweater that needs sleeves that my mother never finished for me when I was in the seventh grade and I am now 78. Also, she passed away 31 years ago in the midst of making a beautiful afghan that I have yet to finish. PLUS about four items I am now working on and many, many more patterns that I want to do. That and many other things I love to do must keep my going. And I just love this site, I have learned so much and realize I am not alone with addiction.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

dachsmom said:


> You mean you're supposed to finish before you start something new. Then I would never get to start anything because I hate to block and I always block before I sew, and...you get th picture. Sweaters in pieces all knitted just not put together yet


Hi,

Your mention of blocking reminds me of all the completed items I have waiting to be blocked. The pile just grows and grows. I've bought a steamer, pads from Knit picks, special pins, blocking wires for lace items, etc. but have never blocked anything.

Guess this non-blocking illness is just another addition to my WIP problems. Ha.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I have UFOs numbering in the double digits and in front of me right now I have three on the go and I am itching to start a Gypsycream puppy. It is an illness (albeit a good one), I am sure, now to name it.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have too many WIPs also. I have now "enforced" a new rule for me to live by and that is...I cannot buy any new yarn until I get my WIPs finished. I am a "yarnoholic" and I am now forced to complete my projects before I will let myself buy anymore yarn. Am hoping it doesn't take me too long to finish all my WIPs because I plan to go to the fiber show in Asheville, NC, this October.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I try to finish projects before starting others, but sadly, I don't. I have three winter sweaters and a summer top to finish. What am I doing instead? Knitting a really, really, really simple afghan (all garter stitch, in strips, with HUGE pompoms here and there) and working on learning to spin yarn on a hand spindle. I've refused to let myself start another knitting project until I finish the summer top. Here's hoping!

Hazel


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

mamahen said:


> dachsmom said:
> 
> 
> > You mean you're supposed to finish before you start something new. Then I would never get to start anything because I hate to block and I always block before I sew, and...you get th picture. Sweaters in pieces all knitted just not put together yet
> ...


I never heard of blocking before I joined KP, even though I've been a knitter for nearly 60 years. I wondered what everyone was talking about until I read a few posts and got it figured out. I suppose that my things didn't need it because I knit most things in the round so there are no edges that need to be seamed.
Before KP the only knowledge I had about blocks was the concrete variety that I used to build a garden wall.
Di


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I usually have about 4 projects going. Right now I have a shawl, a pair of socks, a man's vest, and another shawl ready to cast on. I am participating in the Ravellenic Games on Ravelry next week at which time I will be casting on for Jerry the Musical Monkey by Rebecca Dangerfield. so everything may get pushed back to work on that. I never work on just one project. That would be just to boring. I like to switch off. To many things to knit, so little time.
Happy Knitting.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

One year, I made a New Year's Resolution to finish some of my UFOs before I started anything else and - it worked. I had a x-stitch sampler that was started 24 years before! I also finished several other items that just needed a couple of hours of my time. I was very proud of myself, but I think I need to do that again! Lol. My biggest problem with knitted items is that I hate stitching them up, so I usually put them in a drawer until i have several items and then take a day and a finish up those things.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have one simple project that I keep in the car, and add to it when I get one done, then I have 3 different shawls in the making, all of different yarn and lace wt. I like all the patterns just not in the mood, wanting to start something new that is small. I did finish a summerflies shawl and a ribbon shawl, just need to block. So I have finished off some of my wip.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I always have 3 projects going at a time. When I finish one then it's time to start something else. They all seem to get done along the way.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Welcome to the Unfinished Projects Club. There are many members, so you are not alone. I do however have at least 5 WIP that I rotate and work on until they are completed, thereby I am not bored with just one project. At the same time I do have a few unfinished projects, as they were very involved and sometimes difficult to try and understand the pattern, b ut I will get them done. I only hope I live long enough to finish them.


----------



## Dena Behrns (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh gosh!!! I do that all the time. I really have to force myself to finish a project sometimes before I start another. I think it is just part of our knitting addiction!!!


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

Knowing me, I don't begin another project until the one is done. This means that I look longingly at the soft beautiful yarns waiting to be used as the stash grows - can't resist buying.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Not only do I have unfinished projects but I started finishing projects my mother had worked n. a little tricky matching tensions but very gratifying


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I do the same thing, but I do put a limit on how many projects I have going. Even at Christmas time. That way something will get completed. I start gifts, well actually I make gifts year round, that way I always have something.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I have several completed knitted items, just have to do the finishing touches, which I hate to do. But need to get them done because they will add up and I need them for Christmas. I have a cross stitch I started 2 yrs. ago and it was a gift, but I still haven't finished it. Its taken me about 8 months to get done what I have and I want to give it this yr. so another month it should be finish. Its a super big one.


----------



## nightflutter (Apr 10, 2012)

I have several things on the needles right now.. All are mostly small projects and I just switch around a lot. Since I really don't drink much and quit smoking 3 1/2 years ago (after a 22yr, 2 pack a day habit)... I let knitting be my vice of choice  

And I don't feel guilty about it one bit..


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have 100's of wip's - all mostly in my head and tabbed in magazines and books. who can stop the dreaming...but it takes time away from finishing the one on my needles. Actually the dreaming spurs me on to finish the one on needles as I want to knit the one I have tabbed. Buying new yarn does that for me also.


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been a good boy lately. I only have two projects going on at this time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nightflutter said:


> I have several things on the needles right now.. All are mostly small projects and I just switch around a lot. Since I really don't drink much and quit smoking 3 1/2 years ago (after a 22yr, 2 pack a day habit)... I let knitting be my vice of choice
> 
> And I don't feel guilty about it one bit..


Good for you...... I'm at about 3 1/2 years of no smoking myself (lung cancer does that for you)...... Given the skyrocketing tobacco costs, I figure what DH an I are saving every day surely covers my yarn expenditures...
No guilt for me either!!!!!!

As to those WIP's .....  Guilt, Guilt, Guilt.......


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, I been there and am doing that, still.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Seems like a lot of us do the same thing! 

Unless I have a specific goal in mind I give myself permission to start something else mid-stream. And another and another. 

So I have a möbius, socks, a couple of acarves and a cowl in various stages and it 's all good!!


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Seems like a lot of us do the same thing! 

Unless I have a specific goal in mind I give myself permission to start something else mid-stream. And another and another. 

So I have a möbius, socks, a couple of acarves and a cowl in various stages and it 's all good!!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

No, you are not alone. I have several UFP, unfinished projects, on various needles with cables, in various bags, all now in the office that has become the yarn barn.  Maybe I will take a picture of said yarn barn, but I won't include the closet that has become the yarn closet. Some of the UFPs need frogging and redoing. Some of them will never get finished because I didn't enjoy doing them as far as they got done. Some of them I just got super bored with, and ditched them to pick them up later. One project in particular is halfway done, and I just don't want to finish it. I have to finish it because it has been promised to someone who is quite excited about it. Such is life..


----------



## Kim1183 (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh...I'm so guilty of this. I have ADD when it comes to knitting


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

I usually have at least three projects going on at the same time. If one project is intense, or will take time to complete, the others keep me from just sitting around because I need a break from that project.

Momma Osa


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I have worked really hard to finish all my WIP's and am now down to two. I have a sweater that I bought the kit at least 20 years ago and have it half finished and then knitting a shell. I am trying not to start my Christmas knitting because I have several things already finished. So far I am doing really good.
9a`


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi Samsmummy. Judging by the number of pages of replies, you really hit a nerve! Still a new knitter, but usually have 2-3 WIPs-all simple. But last Winter while homebound recovering from surgery I found a bag of six finished scarves-well,finished except for the ends woven in. Instant presents! I did not even remember making some of them. :shock:


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> Count me in! I have two bags full of projects from as far back as 1969. And I have beading projects to finish, crochet and knitting... And I asm not sure what else. I think I need an intervention!


Oh wonderful comrade with ancient WIPs, how comforting it is to know that there are others like myself out here in the world. After following this forum for over a year, I was feeling so inadequate, like maybe I should slowly slink off into the oblivion of UFOs.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

you're probably like most of us. i do really try not to have more than 3 wpi's at one time, tho. one of these is usually a mindless one. some things i get bored with and put aside for awhile and work on/start another. so, you're fitting in very well with this group.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

you're probably like most of us. i do really try not to have more than 3 wpi's at one time, tho. one of these is usually a mindless one. some things i get bored with and put aside for awhile and work on/start another. so, you're fitting in very well with this group.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

you're probably like most of us. i do really try not to have more than 3 wpi's at one time, tho. one of these is usually a mindless one. some things i get bored with and put aside for awhile and work on/start another. so, you're fitting in very well with this group.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Granalou said:


> Years ago before the internet and KP, I was a "normal knitter" one projet at a time. I would look in my books or buy a new one and search for a pattern to knit. Now with the smorgadbord I'm faced with every day at KP I'm out of control. I have tons of WIPs and couldn't be happier. I do finish about 3 or 4 a week depending on size. I have one daughter who is a knitter that I can talk to but when I try to discuss my passion with the rest of the family, their eyes glaze over. Do you think they may be bored? Oh well I always have KP


Yes, they are bored, but there are things THEY talk about that bore US!!!!


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

You are so not alone!


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> I just wondered if anyone else is as bad as me at finishing their knitting/crochet projects before starting a new one. There are so many fantastic patterns and ideas that I get carried away at the excitement of starting something new without finishing the last one - telling myself they will all get finished at some point (but they havent lol) Im too embarassed to say how many bags of projects I have dotted around my home!


I rarely finish one before starting another. I usually have a bunch of WIP. Its more fun that way and I never get bored.


----------



## Janie Lemon (Jul 5, 2012)

I always have about 2 or 3 on needles. I am in the search for an Lace Vest for the summer time but haven't been able to find what I want. That will be another project.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

My husband calls me the "Bag Lady" because I have several bags of WIP (One to a bag). Just heard I was going to be a Great Grandmother, so I guess the bags will only increase!


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't have more than two or three projects going at once. People have given me armloads of yarn, some in small balls, and I am trying to use it all up usefully. There were two rather large balls of acrylic that I am trying to use up--bigger than baseballs, smaller than soccer balls-- and numerous skeins of new yarn, or new to me. The big balls have obviously been used before. A couple of days ago, I came across a small plastic bag in my stash, containing three rather short lengths of wildly unmatched cotton yarn. I am trying to learn to crochet, so I used up all three balls making something. It is super-thick and could be called a washcloth. At least it is good for a lot of laughs, and I know it will wear well. Meanwhile, the baby-hat project languishes, after I made 100+ for our church's hospital in Africa. My year-in-and-year-out project is making smallish afghans for the county shelter for abused women and children. I use the dishcloth pattern that starts with three stitches so I don't have to cast on. Combining colors of yarn from the huge stash at church makes it fun and satisfying. I am trying to shrink that stash to all full skeins and I may succeed before my days on earth come to an end.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I can only do one knitting or crochet project at a time. Even the ONE can often take a while, because I have a lot of other hobbies like hiking and singing. And of course, family activities always take priority. I like to finish my project while all the details are still fresh in my mind. If you put it down and then try to resume working on a pattern (especially an intricate pattern), it's always a lot harder to figure out where you left off weeks, months or years later.

Just know that if you put something aside, chances are that your potentially lovely project will never be completed. And then the time you did devote to it is actually wasted unless you learned some new techniques.

I think there's a big difference between knitters who finish things (me) and knitters who don't (sounds like you most of the time). Although I find knitting to be relaxing, I don't enjoy the PROCESS of knitting as much as seeing the FINISHED product, and the joy that comes from giving it away (or wearing it). You seem to enjoy the PROCESS of knitting more. That includes more of the dreaming and shopping (creative process) than the actual manual labor part (finishing).

So does this apply to other things in your life?


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm down to two and I'm so proud of myself. I should be finishing one sweater this week have the second one on the needles. When I finish the first one I will be starting my third. I'm really into sweaters right now, I think it's because we haven't had more then a week without rain around here so it feels nice on my lap. I do always carry a make up bag in my purse with a dishcloth in it but I don't count that because that's just my safety net in case I get stuck somewhere away from my knitting.


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

We have maybe four weeks a year when sweaters, scarves, hats or gloves are needed. Same for umbrellas. I have not missed the cold in the thirty years I have lived in Texas. January is enough for me!


----------



## jeriberi (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't count how many, what a shame!! I've gone out to buy a cir needle because of an UFO on the one I need to start another project! God bless us all, we really do need help!


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

Not only do I have that problem... and thank you all for those wonderful ways of completing them, but does anyone else have a problem with loving gardening as much as knitting and having to split time doing both?? I guess I could knit in the garden, yes?


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Haha, nope, same here. I have 4 things started that are on back burners (good I have a BIG stove)  Gifts for all occasions play into when I get the other things done. And then there are times I see something that I just have to try...nope, you're not alone.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm more into the process of knitting than the product itself. If I have a gift to make, then I'll finish it. But if it's something for me, then the process becomes more important.

Hazel


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I have so many wips and PHD's that if I worked on finishing each one I would never start another project for at least a year. I do a lot of charity knitting so I always have some things finished. The big projects will wait for cooler weather. Just can not knit big when the temp is so high. I will stitk to bears, puppies and dolls for a while longer. HEE HEE.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> I just wondered if anyone else is as bad as me at finishing their knitting/crochet projects before starting a new one. There are so many fantastic patterns and ideas that I get carried away at the excitement of starting something new without finishing the last one - telling myself they will all get finished at some point (but they havent lol) Im too embarassed to say how many bags of projects I have dotted around my home!


You described me perfectly!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm bad, too!!! I just get tired of a large item, looking and working at the same yarns for a long time, etc. and start something new! My daughter thinks I'm strange for not finishing as she finishes everything before starting a new one! I have also learned that if you stop working on something, to make sure you leave the book, directions, etc. in the bag with where you left off!! I have picked up something unfinished and not known where to start in a pattern.


----------



## beth11 (May 1, 2012)

I always have different projects going at once. I keep one in the car for when I am waiting and it is a black yarn so I need the good lighting at the office buildings. Many times I see something I want to make and will search my stash to start it. I also will try stitch patterns out all the time. I like to have an small and easy project to travel with.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I only allow myself two WIP. I live in a very small house with only one closet so storage is a major problem. I work with
donated yarn that comes from special groups for special items.
I get more yarn as I turn in afghans and so forth.
I personally very organized and can not stand things standing around or out of place.


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

Yeah I tried to break myself of this last year...this year I started out pretty good...but back to doing it again...
4 scarves on needles...
4 blankets uncompleted...
working on two granny square blankets...
working on market bags... 
reading and finding more patterns...
never ending story...hahahaha


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Nope not me 2 at the most only if one is a large project like afghan will have a small one for change :thumbup: Anita


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

After 15 pages of people possibly have the same problem of UFOs maybe the question should be how old is your oldest WIP? Mine is early '70s. A granny square baby blanket done in Sears baby yarn that needs to be put together. Very much doubt I have enough of the yarn to do this.


----------



## castone555 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sometimes if a project has been sitting around for a while I know that maybe the pattern is not working with the yarn, color, item, etc. I frog it and find something else to do with it. Really though, you have to have 2 small projects for the purse/car, 2 medium projects for games/kids events and than a couple of large ones for home. Ha Ha!


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I usually have several projects going at one time. When I get bored with one I switch to another and I get them all done eventually. No problem.


----------



## rainhaiter (Jul 31, 2011)

My mom always said as long as you have a project going.... You had another day on this earth! I guess we can live forever! Lol


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I only have 3. Aren't I good?


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Until I joined KP I was strictly a one at a time knitter...more or less. There's something about this here blog/forum etc which is dangerously contagious and whilst my wips are small beer compared to my seasoned KP sisters (and brothers), can they become icicle and then an iceberg?

Currently I'm treading water with a honeycomb stitch jacket...too complex for watching TV, so (temporarily) backburnered, 2/3 way through complex gloves on dpns and acompleted but not yet assembled EZ baby blanket. These could be by forthcoming holiday companions, but would prefer to finish them before then so that I can launch another project - ooooh-er! 

Waiting in the wings is something I picked up at Emmaus (French equivalent of Goodwill Thrift Stores)...a just started hook rug kit. I remember my parents making such rugs when I was a child and have always fancied having a go. 

I suspect I can persuade myself that a new craft would give more pzazz to repertoire. Jury currently out.


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Until I joined KP I was strictly a one at a time knitter...more or less. There's something about this here blog/forum etc which is dangerously contagious and whilst my wips are small beer compared to my seasoned KP sisters (and brothers), can they become icicle and then an iceberg?

Currently I'm treading water with a honeycomb stitch jacket...too complex for watching TV, so (temporarily) backburnered, 2/3 way through complex gloves on dpns and acompleted but not yet assembled EZ baby blanket. These could be by forthcoming holiday companions, but would prefer to finish them before then so that I can launch another project - ooooh-er! 

Waiting in the wings is something I picked up at Emmaus (French equivalent of Goodwill Thrift Stores)...a just started hook rug kit. I remember my parents making such rugs when I was a child and have always fancied having a go. 

I suspect I can persuade myself that a new craft would give more pzazz to repertoire. Jury currently out.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

Belive me, think that we all probably do this, or most of us anyway, the excitement of finding a new pattern before something else is finished is way too tempting sometimes!

CeliaJ


----------



## sheila Poutsiaka (Feb 12, 2011)

Do you think this is a craftsperson/artist thing or perhaps
a woman thing as we multi task in so many areas of our lives??


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

Kim1183 said:


> Oh...I'm so guilty of this. I have ADD when it comes to knitting


I do have ADD and I have been able to limit my WIP's to two. Yay meds!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

We're all pretty much alike but don't feel guilty. I ran onto a project bag tucked into my stash basket out in my shed. I opened it up and it was the maternity sweater I almost had finished for my daughter's pregnancy. My baby grandson just had his 26th birthday last month. I didn't have to finish it because I hadn't been knitting that long and I was shocked at how much I've improved this craft. That sweater had many different kinds of stitches and back then I must not have had any fear of failing anything.


----------



## shimmers (Jul 11, 2011)

Me to,glad l am not alone lol


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> I just wondered if anyone else is as bad as me at finishing their knitting/crochet projects before starting a new one. There are so many fantastic patterns and ideas that I get carried away at the excitement of starting something new without finishing the last one - telling myself they will all get finished at some point (but they havent lol) Im too embarassed to say how many bags of projects I have dotted around my home!


Don't worry, my dearest, dry your tears. You are in good company. VVVVEEEERRRYYYY good company. EEEXXXCellent company


----------



## cogemgal (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice to know that as an advanced beginner; I was starting to think there should be a "method to the madness"... but, know I see many craft/ knitters are people that just get distracted and obsessed at the same time!? I have two projects (one, is beautiful yarn, but not easy to work with) and the other is just too warm to handle in this heat! Must admit, I'm attracted to fabric first and project second, could be a problem, no?


----------



## cogemgal (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice to know that as an advanced beginner; I was starting to think there should be a "method to the madness"... but, know I see many craft/ knitters are people that just get distracted and obsessed at the same time!? I have two projects (one, is beautiful yarn, but not easy to work with) and the other is just too warm to handle in this heat! Must admit, I'm attracted to fabric first and project second, could be a problem, no?


----------



## DonnaH51 (Sep 12, 2011)

I can't even begin to tell you how many WIPS I have. I just don't ever know what I feel like doing. Although once I get to the 3/4 mark I concentrate on getting finished. This is something we do for pleasure so whatever makes you happy go with it.


----------



## Granmommie (Jul 2, 2012)

Can not help it. It is security to have projects to finish. Lol


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

I always have two (or more) projects going at the same time - this way, when I get bored with one I turn to the other. Like to have one knitting, one crochet and one long-time thing (like a queen-size afghan or blanket), this works for me and, it seems. most of the readers here do much the same thing so you're definitely not alone!
-Sinead.


----------



## Smilingmama (Oct 6, 2011)

If we move away from just knitting - as someone did - I have no idea how many WIPs I've got. Plus beads, wire, card embellishments etc for all the other crafts I like to do. But knitting alone, I must have at least 4, and some of them are so close to finished it's embaressing, they literally need buttons or a ribbon. Anyway this year, have been a lifelong hoarder, I am finally starting to de-clutter. Mostly so that I can discover all the WIPs, get them finished and start using some of the lovely new things I've brought. Wish me luck! :-0


----------



## Sofie (Jul 7, 2011)

I always have at least 2 projects going at a time.


----------



## Achef (Jun 30, 2012)

My sisters husband asked her what she was starting, she said "another unfinished project for my collection..."


----------



## joanneknits (Nov 10, 2011)

It seems that all of us "dedicated knitters" are guilty of not finishing a project before starting another one. You are not alone!!


----------



## AllThumbsBREN (Jun 21, 2012)

I usually have one major project going and two on the side. But right now I have 2 crochet in thread (which thread is new to me) one knit and an afghan which is an ongoing project. I use the afghan to teach my best friend crocheting. I just got new thread and yarn in the mail today (Christmas in July!!) and I am slapping my hands to NOT start another project. I haven't finished the thread projects because I need to take a few rows out and get the count right, LOL! The knit project will get done ASAP as it is a birthday present for a granddaughter who's birthday is right around the corner. Sometimes it is much worse.


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm in good company...... my husband really doesn't get it.


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

lol!!! awesome response, I'll remember that one!


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

I think I'm attracted to the texture of fabric, yarn, thread, you name it, if it's soft or has a soft hand, I'm in!!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Sounds like a lot of us have the same problems! I listed "some" of my UFO projects on Ravelry, but I still have lots and lots more stashed everywhere. I even moved the "UFO's" to the top of my Ravelry list, thinking that would make me want to finish them. Nope!


----------



## nellie47 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have 7 right in front of me.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I'm guilty, too.......


----------



## dpamela57 (Jul 8, 2011)

I too have many projects in the sewing stage. I finish them but I hate sewing them!! I have many baby projects in the making. I put th in a bag and don't include the pattern for some reason. Sometes I even put them away with the needles on tj. I can't tell u how many needles I have!!!


----------



## Achef (Jun 30, 2012)

I like to have three - one tedious (super fie yarn tiny needles), one pattern specific, one no-brainer - I pick up what my current stat of mind can handle. But never more than three.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I like lots of projects going at once, you get tried of one especially if its large, so it is nice to switch back and forth between a few.


I like having several projects going as well or I get bored. [I read that way, too.] But I'm making AG doll clothes to have the feeling of accomplishment in between the other projects: ballet sweater with leg warmers, boy's Dad & Me vest, & a nursing shawl. Yarn is waiting for the Dad's vest, 2 afghans & 3 prayer shawls.

Just finished a dancing mouse & a tiered skirt for my gr'daughter.

I also do cross-stitch when my brain & hands need a new direction.


----------



## ldurham (Jun 16, 2012)

thats the way I am I work 2 projects at a time, got to make sure I finish them


----------



## Lyn Straub (Jul 19, 2012)

So glad to know I'm not alone. My granddaughter gave me a list of things I should make for her, and a hat for her brother, in addition to all the half done projects I have stashed away. New to the web site, looking forward to chatting


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

That's me, in the front row, waving my hand like a madwoman. ME, ME . . .


----------



## rangerfan (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay...(red face here)...guilty as charged!! I actually hide them so nobody sees them....ugh!!!


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Samsmummy said:


> I just wondered if anyone else is as bad as me at finishing their knitting/crochet projects before starting a new one. There are so many fantastic patterns and ideas that I get carried away at the excitement of starting something new without finishing the last one - telling myself they will all get finished at some point (but they havent lol) Im too embarassed to say how many bags of projects I have dotted around my home!


I lost count on how many I have going. My issue... I need a deadline to get something finished. That's when I pick it up again and it gets finished in no time!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

News to me!


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I must admit that I have a couple of projects which i started many years ago and they are still not finished. However, I usually finish off one before I begin on another. I have a Pullover in progress for my grandson and I feel I will never get it finished. It is Cream and all cables. I am nearly finished it but gee it is taking me a long time. Not as quick these days as I used to be.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

No, no you are not alone, I have three projects (only) on the state of making, simply because the pattern excites me so much, I can't wait to start it. It's the cost of being creative,.


----------



## knitread50 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sad to say i to have a few unfinished projects also. Ihave lost interest in finishing a couple of them,but i love the yarn. They are probably 3 y years old do you think i could pull them out and use the yarn? Would it be kinky and bumpy? I do agree that we do it because there are so many wonderful things out there to make. Just like books for me as well, i want to read them all.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

knitread50 said:


> Sad to say i to have a few unfinished projects also. Ihave lost interest in finishing a couple of them,but i love the yarn. They are probably 3 y years old do you think i could pull them out and use the yarn? Would it be kinky and bumpy? I do agree that we do it because there are so many wonderful things out there to make. Just like books for me as well, i want to read them all.


Yes, you can definitely reuse the yarn. People have purchased wool sweaters at a thrift store and reused the yarn. Why not post a question in Topics asking how to go about reusing yarn.


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

pjcoldren said:


> That's me, in the front row, waving my hand like a madwoman. ME, ME . . .


Right next to me!


----------



## joyfulstitch (Sep 26, 2011)

I admit the lady with the 55 year old daughter wins. However, I may be the only multi-generational WIP. My dear mother who taught me to knit when I was 5 or 6, and I am now 65, died with at least 3 projects unfinished. 

I still have them, and one of them a red wool baby sweater will be given to her great-granddaughter, who is due to arrive in early September. She had previously made sweaters for my two children to use when they had their children in the traditional pinks and blues.

I remember her knitting the red baby sweater commeting that it would so cute or a dark-haired baby. Well this great-granddaughter will have dark hair has her daddy has medium brown hair, and her Chinese-America mommy has lovely black hair. 

The truly lovely part is that baby girl will be named Grace Millicent; with the Millicent in honor of her great-gradmother, the knitter.

So ladies take heart, your unfinished projects may be finished and passed on to another generation!

The red


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> knitread50 said:
> 
> 
> > ...do you think i could pull them out and use the yarn? Would it be kinky and bumpy? ...
> ...


Better yet, search KP and read some of the previous threads on recycling yarn.


----------



## trees139 (Apr 16, 2012)

Phew - I am so glad I am not the only one in this predicament. I have 5 projects on the go at the moment here in the UK and a further 1 at my house in France (just in case I forget to take one with me when I go out there lol ) xx


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Sweetie you are sooo definitely NOT alone in this - I wont even go in my head and try to count up the folk I know who start projects only to pick up another one before they've ;blinked!!! Guilty as charged too here!!! LOL!!!! 


Samsmummy said:


> I just wondered if anyone else is as bad as me at finishing their knitting/crochet projects before starting a new one. There are so many fantastic patterns and ideas that I get carried away at the excitement of starting something new without finishing the last one - telling myself they will all get finished at some point (but they havent lol) Im too embarassed to say how many bags of projects I have dotted around my home!


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

i have inherited a few of my husbands grandmother's ufo. i just can't get rid of them as i loved her so and she was a lovely person always helping others, besides which they are two pillow shams and an old fashion apron which needs to be embroidered and then cut out and lace crocheted around the edge


----------



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

Can I just add something to my orginal question.
How many actual projects have people got on the go? If you are like me and too scared to count perhaps just a guess?!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I _will not_ promise anything to anyone. Whenever I do finish something, I give it to whomever likes it. Deadlines are part of my *past*.


I gotta agree with you there, JJ. Another reason why i very rarely do projects for pay. It isn't fun when deadlines are involved.

Karen N.


----------



## braidy (Jun 6, 2012)

O wow, thought I had a problem, glad it,s not just me! ha ha !


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> I just wondered if anyone else is as bad as me at finishing their knitting/crochet projects before starting a new one. There are so many fantastic patterns and ideas that I get carried away at the excitement of starting something new without finishing the last one - telling myself they will all get finished at some point (but they havent lol) Im too embarassed to say how many bags of projects I have dotted around my home!


I have quite a few UFO's, but as I am waiting on yarn deliveries, I am now finishing these off - so that I can start a bunch more to keep me going. I do this, cos if a project is a large one I can alternate with smaller ones. I also do some quick projects in between the larger ones - keeps my brain interested & I don't get bored ;-)


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

conig said:


> Yarn Happy said:
> 
> 
> > I like lots of projects going at once, you get tried of one especially if its large, so it is nice to switch back and forth between a few.
> ...


So pleased to hear that you too conig do this with books. I have four on the go as well as the numerous knitting projects. I did'nt want to admit to it but once I get to about 2/3 of the way through a book it gets a bit more exciting and then I finish it. Then I red a bit more of another til a new book takes my fancy. I do finish them all eventually. The worst thing is if I spot a good book in the library. My DH always tries to guess how many time I will have to renew it. lol


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> Can I just add something to my orginal question.
> How many actual projects have people got on the go? If you are like me and too scared to count perhaps just a guess?!


In March 2011, I dug through the house and unearthed *and wrote a list* of my WIPs. I stopped looking for more when I reached 74. I have been working on them since then. They now number seventy - more or less. That's just the ones here in Montreal. There are a handful more at our house in Latakia, Syria, though only Heaven knows when I'll get back to them - or if they or the house/city will still be there whenever things are settled down.

I *do* intend to finish most of them. Some have already been frogged. My problem is startitis aggravated by Knitting Paradise. Before KP, I finished more things more often, and didn't start nearly as many things before finishing _so many_ others! I'm a lost case! ;-)


----------



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow 74 that does make me feel better - I must be in the 30's too scared to count! I agree though, since the internet I used to just have a knitted project and a cross stitch on the go but since the internet came along and discovering crochet I just get so excited to start new things!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I have three works in progress on the knitting front...I have a two businesses that I own, I have a pile of flannel waiting to magically be turned into pj pants for 4 adults. Our house looks lived in instead of having fallen out of a magazine and the yard is finally brown and crunchy so I don't have to worry about cutting the grass!! Yayyyyy!!! I think I am mostly on top of things =)


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Deadlines are good! I usually enter several handmade items in a couple of local Fall fairs, in September, so that keeps me focussed, over the summer. Most of what I enter will be Christmas gifts, so I get a headstart on the festive season.


Knitaddict said:


> Samsmummy said:
> 
> 
> > I just wondered if anyone else is as bad as me at finishing their knitting/crochet projects before starting a new one. There are so many fantastic patterns and ideas that I get carried away at the excitement of starting something new without finishing the last one - telling myself they will all get finished at some point (but they havent lol) Im too embarassed to say how many bags of projects I have dotted around my home!
> ...


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

See your not alone out there.Many of us are in the same boat. My stash is out of controland I have about 7 projects going some as old as 2004,but they will get done sooner or latter,I hope!! I just look at all I finished and that makes me feel better


----------



## Reynoldsmom (Jul 25, 2011)

When I see a project that looks interesting and want to do 'someday'...I get the pattern, yarn and other supplies and put them in a ''to do" container..
My craft room does not have any more room for additional containers!!! guess I better get started!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey night I quit almost 2 years ago and knitting, crocheting and sewing are my new vices. I am disabled and have expanded on my weight, hugh!!! Food tastes too good and you can eat and knit at the same time. But I did get a rebounder so maybe next year I will be smaller.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I totally can not stop myself from starting new projects before I finish old ones. The only thing that gets me to finish a project is because I need the size needles for something else I want to start. I'll tell myself I won't start anything new and then see something on KP or the lion brand weekly email or... and just HAVE to try it. I did go through all my yarn and WIPs recently and frogged a few things that I just wasn't thrilled with and knew I would never finish them. So I felt good about that.
Happy Knitting.
Jocelyn


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I live your life!! Not only do I have a zillion bags of unfinished projects, I have multiples of needles in the same size! Everytime I start a 'new' project I don't have the required needle so I have to buy another. Last year my New Year's resolution was to finish everything I had started. Lo and behold, I finished 12 pairs of socks, 3 baby blankets, a sweater, and a couple of Aran Knit afghans. And I still had bags left. Did that stop my from buying more yarn, NOT!!! Amazing how many sets of 2.75mm needles I now have! If anyone knows a 'treatment' for this addiction, please, please let me know.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nightflutter, congrats on stopping smoking - now you have more $$ for knitting!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I have finished projects in my life. I currently have numerous works in progress in knitting, crochet, quilting, etc. You are in good company.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

i have a few things on the go at the moment and a list
of things to be done

susie cue


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Susie cue said:


> i have a few things on the go at the moment and a list of things to be done
> susie cue


*NO!* We are _not_ going to count the things on the 'to be done' list!! That is the neverending-always-adding-to list! NOT TO BE COUNTED!!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i have to say not me i make myself finish one before another gets started & its really hard theres so many patterns i want to try!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I not only do it with knitting and crocheting, I do it with cross stitch and with the books I read! That way whatever room or vehicle I am in there is always something to do if I find myself having to wait a while.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds very familiar.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

well with 19 pages of answers and most having several projects on the go how about we all think positive and remember all of the projects we have made over the years oops i can't remember so are we enjoying doing what we do i bet your are and that is the most important thing. have a nice day


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

Sagarika said:


> I was like you, but made a determined effort to overcome the problem .Glad to say, I succeeded! Just sheer willpower.


 hey will you send me some of that will power so that i can lose some weight

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

Fluffy said:


> My system is that I work on something new for the first three weeks of the month and then on the last week I finish something old. It has helped me to finish many WIP's.


 hey great idear i may just try that when i am retired

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

oke my husband just commented that he too has many unfinished projects so it relates to them as weel


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Me too! Everyone teases me at my knittng group, "how many projects are in the bag tonight? LOL! I always have at least four going at any given time! I too, switch back and forth among my different projects.


----------



## theriv17 (Jun 15, 2011)

ayjay said:


> Yeah, I been there and am doing that, still.


Just adore your avatar! Don't know if you designed or adopted it, but it's the best fiber avatar I've seen on any site! I'm with every one of you with wip and ufo's. Only feel guilty when I"m late with something promised. Then I knit like the dickens to finish. I'm enjoying reading all your entries. Keep up the good work/no guilt, everyone. Riv


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I generally limit the number of projects I have going because I do like to take my projects through to completion.


----------



## sheila Poutsiaka (Feb 12, 2011)

To PauletteB.

Lucky you. Wish I could learn your secret. Each morning
I have the best of intentions but then the distractions
interfer and I'm off and running. Maybe you want to teach
a course in focus.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I have about 10 WIPs in my stash....when I get stuck, I do something else and usually don't go back to the WIP I put away before starting it....and now that I'm obsessed with washcloths...LOL...I just never get around to doing those stored projects....


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

LOL ... I have 6 projects on the needles/hooks right now. I have discovered something about myself tho. I work through and finish the things I am giving to others. The things I am making for myself are the ones taking the back seat :mrgreen:


----------



## Nancy0524 (Jun 30, 2012)

i have 6 projects going right now, but I have finished 1 of 4 baby blankets that I am making...2 pink 2 blue. I am alternating the color as i do them so i won't get bored working with just one color over and over. Then i have my yarmikules to make and tallit, and a sock on my loom, and a big fluffy slipper on another loom.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I have more than one project going at a time because usually one is very portable, and one is home by the television, and such. If I am on a time restraint then I focus on the single project.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

sheila Poutsiaka said:


> To PauletteB.
> 
> Lucky you. Wish I could learn your secret. Each morning
> I have the best of intentions but then the distractions
> ...


It may have something to do with the the way I started . Back when I learned to knit we only had the yarn for one project at a time, and the same was true with fabric. Now that I have stashes I still treat it as if this is the only project I have to work on.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Ditto but caught myself going out and buying some extra needles - aaaaaarghhhhhh!!!! somebody stop me pleeeeeze!! 


Joss said:


> I totally can not stop myself from starting new projects before I finish old ones. The only thing that gets me to finish a project is because I need the size needles for something else I want to start. I'll tell myself I won't start anything new and then see something on KP or the lion brand weekly email or... and just HAVE to try it. I did go through all my yarn and WIPs recently and frogged a few things that I just wasn't thrilled with and knew I would never finish them. So I felt good about that.
> Happy Knitting.
> Jocelyn


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Wonderful idea!!! I should try that!


----------



## Nanabjem (Jun 29, 2012)

Great idea! Have started work on my UFOs already and am feeling less guilty. I am trying to use up my stash and won't be buying more yarn unless ABSOLUTELY necessary. Thanks for your helpful post. Lol, Annabelle


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Finish??? what is this finish word?? Nobody told me you have to finish something before starting something else, oh boy am I in trouble then


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

I have nearly finished one project and am relly wanting to start anothe even though I have 3 others on the go. Can't bear the thought that I might still only have 3.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> Count me in! I have two bags full of projects from as far back as 1969. And I have beading projects to finish, crochet and knitting... And I asm not sure what else. I think I need an intervention!


Wow, and I thought I was bad--well, almost as bad as you. Maybe they haven't been around as long, but I bet I have more of them. Good thing I live alone, nobody else would understand!


----------



## iceangel (Jul 5, 2011)

bobsy said:


> I guess I am an oddball...i have to finish my projects...start no more than 2 at a time..usually one knit and one crochet...just learning to knit so it is taking me longer...plus i ordered some needles and can't really start anything big till they get here..so far just knitted little things...love the dish cloths..


I must be an oddball like you then because for the most part I just have one project on the go at once. The only time that I really start another before finishing my current oneis if I am working on something big like an afghan or something, then I will start something simple so I can have a break from the larger project, or if someone specifically requests and item then I will usually make it straight away.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

I am picking up my living room today--wonder how many UFO's and skeins of yarn will come out!! Bless us all, and keep knitting!

Karen N.


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

I usually finish the knitted project before I start another knitted project, working on hats that I sell at the market now, but I do have a quilt I need to get at and quilt it, so I can have my living room back.
I usually am pretty organized in most things


----------



## tinastreasures (Aug 2, 2012)

LOL...you are not alone...and neither am I...but I do try to take a rainy day to finish something...(every now and again)...or I frog it and add it to my stash...


----------



## tinastreasures (Aug 2, 2012)

LOL...you are not alone...and neither am I...but I do try to take a rainy day to finish something...(every now and again)...or I frog it and add it to my stash...


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Usually have at least a pair of socks for soldiers going, and carrying cause love long rows of stockingnette for traveling or social gatherings. Plus two or three others going in bag and several others home!!
MY bad!!


----------



## purplerose (Dec 5, 2011)

i usually have about seven projects going at once. i have four socks (all dif pairs) in various stages. plus the other things that i couldn't wait to start!! i do try to kep them out where i have to look at them.


----------

